# ,  / > Alinco >      ALINCO DM 330 MV

## RW4LBN

.      ALINCO DM 330 MV,      - ,   ALINCO DM 330 MV, ALINCO DM 330 MV, ALINCO DM 330 MVZ.       ,         .      FT 897D.    ALINCO DM 330 MVZ,  .  220 V.
 .

----------


## exp80

-            32   30,

----------


## RW4LBN

MVZ?

----------


## RW4LBN

> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  RW4LBN
> 
>     -
> 
> ...

----------


## bubble gum

110-220.          .   ,  110  .  IC-746pro.  ,        .       ,      ,     -   .      ,      ,    2,5  .   ,       :Crazy:

----------


## RK4FB

> ,   MV.
>    PROTECT ,    ,     . ,  .
>  D4   R24,    ,   ,   ,    .


 ?  ,            8O   :?

----------


## F4EQE

> ?  ,            8O   :?


 
  2    2   4    ,   ,      .

----------


## er1mf

220-110,         110   220     ...

P.S.    .

----------


## RX9KM

,   MV. 
   PROTECT ,    ,     . ,  . 
 D4   R24,    ,   ,   ,    . 
        ,        .        .
                          RX9KM

----------


## engineer

.    ,   2000 ,    3-38.   ....

----------


## er1mf

> 


         ...

----------


## ark4819

> 


   . 
      .        MV .   .    ,    ,       . ,  .  ,         .   ""   30. , .
 ,      ,     ?

----------


## er1mf

?     ...

----------


## RW6HRM

> .    ,   2000 ,    3-38.   ....


.     ,   ,      ,  . 

   .  "" .    ,   ,  .       ,  ""   ...

----------


## ..

, , , -  ,      ,   - ,        ..   .   2.5 -   ..   .  ,   .,  - ,  ""    7       ..  :Sad:

----------


## aleksandr130

?
        -  
 :Smile: )
 160,80             1- 2  ,    ,             .
 40      -       ,             .
    -  ,       ,     .
                      -         170     
     190    ,    ,

----------


## ..

,  8114  ,            - .

----------


## RA3WRO

.    ATX 400    .      -  !

----------


## er1mf

> .
>   Alinco DM330MVE  .   ,           ,      .


      ,      .      :Laughing:  

 .

----------


## RV3DLX

To ER1MF:
   Alinko    ?
         2SC4157.        -     MJE13009   30 .
,    Alinko c ,         .
  ! .

----------


## RV3DLX

ER1MF,    MJE13009 c 13007.
  MJE13009    12.
   :        ,       .   Alinko   ,    ,        .            .           ,         ,       .
! .

----------


## er1mf

> ?


  ?      :
http://www.cqham.ru/pow31.htm

----------


## UA3YMD

.

----------


## er1mf

> ( 13009).   ,         (  1  10).


,    47  25

----------


## RV3EFG

,           :
1.    .  ,   (,    ,    - ?)      ,  "Protect",  - 0,  - 0.
               . ..   ,  (     )  . ,    ?  .
1.1     ,   "Protect".
1.2   ( ,  )   "Protect"
2.   ,    .   - -     ?
3.     . ..     /V-? ,      2.5 (    )

,      ,  ,  .

----------


## bubble gum

,     ,    13,8 .             ,  .      ..
 ,       ,    -   ..    .    . 
.

----------


## Adalon

.     ,   .
   ,   ,  ,  .     ,  ,    .  ,   30  ,   -      .        - ,      ,     .

----------


## Adalon

2 er1mf
  - .   Alinco DM 330 MV .

_ ,    13.8      ,       _ 
   .      , .          .  , ,       ,    .
        .

 .      ,  -   10   -   .        .

----------


## Adalon

-           190 ?

----------


## R9LZ

> ..


 -   . 
      200.  ,     -   13.8  .
     ... -   1.2 .    -   ...

----------


## er1mf

> 1.      MOSFET          ?


. ,      494 . 




> 2.      MOSFET  IGBT        ?


C, . 




> .1 ,       DM-330MV.     2SC4157 450V/10 , ,      ST13009 400V/12A -       .      -247 MOSFET,   .


, .     MJE




> = " "


 ...

----------

-   ,    ″ .

----------


## Alex26

!
   ,            ,     ,   ?

----------


## Neznajka

,     .     
      .   - ,         .   ,       ,  ,     .  ,  ?       .
    -  ,       ,  ,     ..   ?      -.
,  13.8 ,  10 .     ,  15-18-20-22 !
        ..   )))
          _  

     ,          .
     (   ?),      ,   .
,    13.8V 5-10-12-15A - 
   ..    (  )  ,    .
     ..  ,      ,    ,      ,  (!!!)   ,     IXGH       21N  24N.. 
     IXGH24N60  -   
,         .   ,   :
13.8 15-20-30  32 !   ))  ,    .

  .

PS:   ,

----------

RK3DAQ

----------


## Pavk

> ,     .     
>       .   - ,         .   ,       ,  ,     .  ,  ?       .
>     -  ,       ,  ,     ..   ?      -.
> ,  13.8 ,  10 .     ,  15-18-20-22 !
>         ..   )))
>          _  
> 
>      ,          .
>      (   ?),      ,   .
> ...


      ALINCe ,  ,    IXGH24N60  .

----------


## Alex10

,          330MVE    ,               ,         330MV,  220.   33 .     ,                ,  ,        
    330MV.   2 , , . 73

----------

